# Welcome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

"Most people experience a certain amount of anxiety and fear in their lifetimes. It is a normal part of living. For millions, however, anxieties and fear are persistent and overwhelming, and can interfere with daily life. These people suffer from anxiety disorders, a group of five psychiatric disorders that can be terrifying and crippling, but are treatable. Experts believe that anxiety disorders are caused by a combination of biological and environmental factors, much like physical disorders such as heart disease or diabetes. Anxiety disorders are real, serious, and treatable.Fortunately, the vast majority of people with an anxiety disorder can be helped with the right professional care. Alone or in combination, psychotherapy, cognitive-behavioral therapy, and medication therapy are effective treatments. There are no guarantees, and success and treatment rates vary with the individual. One reason for this is that individuals can have more than one disorder, which might prolong treatment. Also, patients with an anxiety disorder sometimes suffer from clinical depression and substance abuse.The five anxiety disorders are identified as: Panic Disorder, Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder, Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Phobias (including Social Phobia, also called Social Anxiety Disorder)."Please feel comfortable to use this forum to discuss anxiety issues.I recommend visiting Anxiety Disorders Association of America (ADAA) for more specific information about Anxiety Disorders.Jeffrey RobertsPresident & Founder IBS Self Help GroupExcerpt above quoted from ADAA, ï¿½ 2002 Anxiety Disorders Association of America


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Nice to see the new forum, and with such an excellent introduction too


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Susan, I agree. Thank you, Jeff, for positioning this issue in its larger context and offering a great resource. I recently used the ADAA website to find a therapist for my Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD). I also ordered Mike's hypnotherapy CD on Inner Peace. I've been through just about every treatment there is for GAD and I have to say it's been a lifelong struggle. Everything helps a little -- CBT, psychotherapy, medication (Klonopin at present, but I've tried a wide variety of anti-anxiety medications), etc., but managing my anxiety takes constant vigilance and reinforcement. My hope is that we can support each other through the process of getting our anxiety under control.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks Jeff....


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

* THANKS JEFF !! * - this new forum will be great. Now we can share our feelings dealing with anxiety disorders.Thanks againMark


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

Thank you Jeff. For me, panic attacks/agoraphobia and IBS have been Siamese twins since I experienced my first bout of both simultaneously in July 1967. I had several years free of panic in the 1990s, and it's no surprise to me that IBS behaved very well during that time. Now they are both back with a vengeance, due to too much unrelenting stress.I look forward to finding out how others manage to live despite these two very disabling conditions, and to sharing anything I have learned over the years which might help new sufferers.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks Jeff, This is perfect for the week of anxiousness for me.Seeing the cardiologist on Friday.yea.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Jeff,Thank you for the accurate and informative intro.I have been diagnosed with all 5 anxiety disorders on some level with a lifetime of experience utilizing various ways of managing them.One of the first things I want to post here is that there should never be any need for anyone to fear talking about their anxiety challenges. With the right kind of treatment/therapy, all anxiety disorders are manageable on some level.The other thing I want to post is that we all also need to take care not to judge or flame at anyone for expressing their inner selves here. Anxiety is often the result of a life time of being abused, put down, hurt and tossed aside as well as from health challenges such as IBS, Fibromyalgia, autoimmune disorders.... et. al.Let's all work together to keep this forum a safe respite for those of us who need support in managing our anxiety challenges.Warm Regards, Evie


----------

